# Lost Paddle @ Hot Springs, French Broad River- Yellow Werner Rio



## brsalmon8322 (Aug 7, 2013)

I lost my yellow Werner Rio kayak paddle this past weekend while vacationing in Hot Springs, NC on the French Broad River. Im sure its halfway to Tennessee by now, but if I somehow get lucky enough to have it returned to me I will gladly pay shipping charges to have it mailed back to me. 

Feel free to PM or call/text Brittany at 336-675-9746


----------



## STEEPNDEEP (Apr 12, 2012)

*Post this to Boatertalk.com*

If you haven't already posted this to Boatertalk you should. It is more of an east coast whitewater site.


----------



## brsalmon8322 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Gotcha*

Thanks for the reply. I have posted to Boater Talk already, but still haven't had much luck. I just created this account on here, but I definitely didn't realize this was more of a West Coast Forum...Although that makes a lot of sense now after I browsed around on here.
Anyways thanks.. maybe ill get lucky and some other lost east coast soul finds this site instead of boater talk. lol


----------

